# Keeping dog warm in Conservatory during winter?



## Alison71 (Dec 15, 2009)

Any advice greatly received!
We are picking up our gorgeous Tibetan Terrier, Amber, next Wednesday (hopefully if not snowed in!!), she is a young pup (will be 12 weeks). We have a large conservatory and would like to keep her in there during the night, and as her area whilst she is settling down, toilet training etc. Our house is quite small, actually tiny, but we do have a big garden!! Although her breed is used to cold, I dont want her to freeze at night, can anyone tell me whether they keep their dogs in their Conservatory and what they use for heating.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Where do you live is it really cold there?
I would put plenty of woolen blankets down, this way your pup can snuggle up and if it gets too hot can just move about as it pleases. I wouldnt put the heating on in there with the door closed as the dog could become too hot and cant cool down in constant heat it could also get very dehydrated. 
If you do need to put the heating on leave a window open slightly.

Hope this helps


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Could you not bring her into the kitchen or something instead of being in the conservatory? They are a breed bred for the cold but still a puppy shouldn't be too cold


----------



## Alison71 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for your responses. We could bring her into the kitchen, however it is exceptionally small, and she will be in her crate. The way our house is layed out means that there is no other exit for our cats apart from the flap in the kitchen, I think this may disturb the puppy hearing the flap going every five minutes, Im not sure? We would also have to move the crate from one room to another and again I do not know whether this would confuse her?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

3 of my dogs choose to sleep downstairs in the coldest part of the house (sometimes even stretched out on the freezing slate floor...brrrr!!!) so I wouldn't be too worried. Obviously ensure she has lots of blankets to snuggle into but she's got a nice fluffy coat so I'd not be too concerned about leaving her there. I'd be more worried if you were wanting to leave her in a conservatory in the summer personally!!


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

OO another TT, I do love them lol.

My dogs have old duvets in their crates to keep them warm. Plus they are washable and tumble dryable. I have been known to put them in the dryer to warm them up if it's been quite cold.


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

We have ours in her crate in the conservatory and to be honest i was worried as well with conservatories being so cold but we needn't have worried as she sleeps on the cold tiles most of the time!! But at night we do have 2 rugs in one half of the crate so she can move off it if need be and also i have covered half of the crate around the top and sides like a den to try and stop any draughts. We also have made sure the crate is against an inside wall. But honestly i wouldn't worry too much as i don't think they will be as cold as you think.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Alison71 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thankyou everyone you have all been most helpful, thankyou Lexis mum, I will try out your tips. I was thinking of getting an oil filled radiator just for night time to keep chill off but not sure if this would be appropriate, and we will def not be keeping her in there in the summer! She will hopefully have her own kennel and outside area during the day then when we aren't around. We are going to see her again on Saturday so I will have a chat to her breeder about it too.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Where my dogs sleep it gets quite cold.
They have a quilt in there bed to snuggle up in 
I also drape a blanket over the crate to stop any draughts getting in- although Dave perfers to eat his!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

A Snugglesafe heat pad would keep her warm. It's like a microwave hot water bottle, but chew-proof. You put it in the microwave for 8 mins and it stays warm up to 10 hrs wrapped in a fleece or towel. A convector heater is cheaper to run than an oil-filled radiator, is cheaper to buy too and you can get one with a thermostat so you can have it on a low setting. An alternative (but less generally useful) is one of those 250w tube heaters which you could put next to the crate. Make sure the pup can't get near the cable!
My neighbours keep their dog in the conservatory at night, mainly to keep it from baying like a maniac when the postman comes - but that's a great hairy GSD cross.


----------



## Bridget Rangel (Apr 4, 2018)

Winter is the season where dogs need to be provided maximum facilities to make them warm. Inadequate facilities can make them feel low on energy. options like
1) Heater
2) Heat Lamp
3) Woollen Blanket
4) Floor Warm Met
5) Winter Fighting Foods.
etc which makes a dog warmer.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Bridget Rangel said:


> Winter is the season where dogs need to be provided maximum facilities to make them warm. Inadequate facilities can make them feel low on energy. options like
> 1) Heater
> 2) Heat Lamp
> 3) Woollen Blanket
> ...


do you realise this post is 9 years old


----------



## Bridget Rangel (Apr 4, 2018)

Blitz said:


> do you realise this post is 9 years old


so what does it mean? Old is gold. I can share the information of dogs at any time.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

@Bridget Rangel Did you read the previous posts ? You haven't really told us anything new , have you ? In fact you made an identical post on April 4th. But thanks for sharing.


----------

